# Upgrading from my T3i



## kenligrace (May 2, 2013)

So I've been wanting to upgrade to a better body.  I currently have the Canon T3i.  While looking at the 60D and 7D, which are the two in my price range, I came across a guy selling his 7D on Craigslist.  He is selling it for $700 for just the body, which is in great shape and free from any cosmetic flaws.  While chatting and asking questions I mentioned what I am currently using.  I made mention that my newest lens was the Canon 15-85mm.  He emailed me this morning asking if I would be interested in a trade.  He said he would give me his 7D and the Canon 17-85mm lens for my T3i and my 15-85mm lens.  He said the 7D was just a bit too much for him.  I'm wondering if it would be a good move to give up a slightly better lens for a much better body.  Any advice from you guys that buy and sell to get your equipment would be appreciated.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Juga (May 2, 2013)

I am new at this but from what I have read and experienced thus far the value of nice glass far exceeds the capabilities of bodies that are closely related. The 7D and T3i share the same sensor. I AM NOT SAYING that the T3i is equally as good as the 7D. I think that it would be worth it because the two lenses are not THAT different and are roughly the same value.


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2013)

I won't comment on how much better your lens is against the lens he is offering (I freely admit I don't know those zooms all that well) but the general rule is:

Better Glass > better camera body (of the same sensor/film size). 

That is a very generalistic statement, but many times the greater improvement in image quality often comes from the glass (and the user of course) not the camera body itself. The camera body records the light, but the lens defines what that light is and how good it is. Even a rebel with a very good lens (and user) can deliver some great results.

Bodies come into their own with things like improving AF performance and AF point selection as well as things like build quality and general control features. High ISO usability tends to go up as well, but often not by much when the cameras are already sharing the same sensor technology. 

The 7D is better than the rebel, but if you already enjoy your current lens I'd think long and very hard about giving it up for a lower quality lens. Unless you're shooting sports/action the 7D is likely not going to give you a huge upgrade in features over what you have now. 

Heck I'd even suggest considering lighting (flash/strobes/modifications) and lenses over a camera body.


----------



## kenligrace (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for the advice gentlemen.  The T3i was my first DSLR and it is a great little camera.  I have been shooting for about a year and a half now and have taken many classes and just feel I am ready for a step up.  He is offering to sell it to me for $700 too don't forget.  A coworker of mine has offered to buy my T3i, 18-55 and 55-250 lenses and all my T3i gear, ie: batteries, grip, filters, etc for $700.  I'm thinking I will keep my lens and just buy the 7D.  There are better of course but I really like the 15-85 for my walk around lens.  One of my instructors said to just get the 60D and save the money I don't spend on some glass.  The 60D looks just like a slightly bigger and minutely improved T3i though.  I think long term I will go further with the 7D.  I am getting into concert photography and have my eyes on the new Sigma 35mm f1.4 lens.  I think the 7D and that lens would be a terrific combo.  Sorry for my ramblings and thank you again.


----------



## Juga (May 2, 2013)

kenligrace said:


> Thank you for the advice gentlemen. The T3i was my first DSLR and it is a great little camera. I have been shooting for about a year and a half now and have taken many classes and just feel I am ready for a step up. He is offering to sell it to me for $700 too don't forget. A coworker of mine has offered to buy my T3i, 18-55 and 55-250 lenses and all my T3i gear, ie: batteries, grip, filters, etc for $700. I'm thinking I will keep my lens and just buy the 7D. There are better of course but I really like the 15-85 for my walk around lens. One of my instructors said to just get the 60D and save the money I don't spend on some glass. The 60D looks just like a slightly bigger and minutely improved T3i though. I think long term I will go further with the 7D. I am getting into concert photography and have my eyes on the new Sigma 35mm f1.4 lens. I think the 7D and that lens would be a terrific combo. Sorry for my ramblings and thank you again.



$700 for your T3i and all your gear is a bit low but $700 for the 7D is an EXCELLENT price.


----------



## kenligrace (May 2, 2013)

I thought $700 seemed low too but not excessively so.  I priced everything on Amazon using the used prices and it is actually pretty fair unless I figured wrong.  Plus it is a coworker/friend so I'm not looking to turn a huge profit but certainly wanted enough to buy a new body.  How low do you think I am?  I suppose maybe I could sell it all piece by piece on Craigslist and make more but it would take longer.  What do you think?


----------



## Juga (May 2, 2013)

It would take longer on CL but if it is for a friend then it isn't a long stretch and a good deal for both of you. I would suggest playing with the 7D and purchasing first before you unload your equipment.


----------



## David444 (May 3, 2013)

.


----------



## Tiller (May 3, 2013)

The 15-85 is generally accepted to be slightly better than the 17-85.


----------



## stevensondrive (May 3, 2013)

kenligrace said:


> The T3i was my first DSLR and it is a great little camera. I have been shooting for about a year and a half now and have taken many classes and just feel I am ready for a step up. He is offering to sell it to me for $700 too don't forget. A coworker of mine has offered to buy my T3i, 18-55 and 55-250 lenses and all my T3i gear, ie: batteries, filters, etc for .....




your story is similiar to mine.  I sold my T3i 18-55 and 55-250 lenses with filters, 3 batteries and a bag on eBay for $680 plus $20 shipping.  So the offer of 700 sounds very appropriate.  I looked and looked and looked.  Went to BB, researched online and went to our local camera shop.  I even looked across the river at the N brand.  But I ended up falling in love with the 6D with the 24-105L.  I am in love with that camera.  Fast and great in low light.  Full Frame is more fun too


----------



## vincentpaulrevo (May 5, 2013)

Juga said:


> kenligrace said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the advice gentlemen. The T3i was my first DSLR and it is a great little camera. I have been shooting for about a year and a half now and have taken many classes and just feel I am ready for a step up. He is offering to sell it to me for $700 too don't forget. A coworker of mine has offered to buy my T3i, 18-55 and 55-250 lenses and all my T3i gear, ie: batteries, grip, filters, etc for $700. I'm thinking I will keep my lens and just buy the 7D. There are better of course but I really like the 15-85 for my walk around lens. One of my instructors said to just get the 60D and save the money I don't spend on some glass. The 60D looks just like a slightly bigger and minutely improved T3i though. I think long term I will go further with the 7D. I am getting into concert photography and have my eyes on the new Sigma 35mm f1.4 lens. I think the 7D and that lens would be a terrific combo. Sorry for my ramblings and thank you again.
> ...



I have to agree, hearing that the T3i and all the gear is a little on the low side but still good to break even at least. Having the 7D at $700, sounds like a great deal and really makes a lot of sense. But remember that the 6D isn't that much older and you might be able to get a decent price with that one. Anyways, good choice with the new segima 35mm 1.4 lens, I recommend the Canon 50mm 1.4 if you don't have that one but yeah! Great deals for sure good luck with your choices.


----------

